

Yo a Cab - tumpintan
http://yo.cabsolutely.co/#

======
minimaxir
This submission was most likely flagged to death. (likely due to both a) lack
of product, and b) Yo had its 15 minute of fame already, stop trying to make
it happen)

------
kindlez
I don't see anything more than a launch e-mail request?

------
tumpintan
We are really close to having it done. We YO you once it is up and running!

------
melewis18
This sounds awesome!

